# Usar "blender" de 110V - 60hz con 220 V



## vcuevas (Sep 1, 2014)

Cual será el transformador mas adecuado a utilizar ? o que alternativas tengo para usarlo en nuestra corriente de 220vl
La maquina que tengo es un NUTRIBULLET Pro 900 watts Series, ...


----------



## Cdma System (Sep 1, 2014)

Comprate un cacho de transformador. Un auto-transformador cualquiera con el voltaje In 220 y Out 110 volt


----------



## ecotronico (Sep 1, 2014)

hola,

claro, tal como te dicen, un auto-transformador de 220 para 110.
ojo con la potencia: la potencia 1kVA, o 1000VA, o 1000 watts deberia funcionar.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 1, 2014)

Si es motor universal de carbones-escobillas , podría usar un simple dimmer  Más chico , más liviano y más barato !


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 1, 2014)

¿ Esto es lo que trajiste ?





En caso afirmativo busca en el embalaje o en el mismo aparato los datos sobre consumo de potencia, *NO* creo que eso consuma *900W*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 1, 2014)

Si , dice 900 Watts 



> It’s more powerful – with the 900 watt motors and 25,000 RPM, I can pulverize more seeds, nuts, fruit,vegetables and create “smoother”drinks


 
http://www.juicingdietworks.com/reviews/nutribullet-pro-900-series-review-bigger-powerful-extractor/


----------



## opamp (Sep 1, 2014)

Concuerdo con 2M, le coloqué a un molinillo de cafè de 500W/100Vac(made in Japan) un dimmer con el BTA26 (25Amp). El tuyo es de aprox 9amp, parece que le aguanta, te puedes asegurar con el BTA40.


----------

